# Installation of 13.1 failed. Prompting can’t find /etc/hostid and can‘t find /boot/entropy!!!



## ww2 (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2022)

On what system? You posted this in non-i386/amd64 without any context.


----------



## ww2 (Aug 17, 2022)

SirDice said:


> On what system? You posted this in non-i386/amd64 without any context.



No, reboot, this is done on a physical server


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 17, 2022)

ww2 Post in English, please.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2022)

Please stop posting in Chinese. We only accept English here.

Rule #9:


> We currently do not have enough resources to moderate international discussions, thus we support only English topics. Please do not use any other language, as this will result in the topic deletion/lockdown. This rule will probably change in the future, however until then please respect it.



FreeBSD Forums Rules


----------

